# Fast Delivery



## Monte L Russell (Sep 17, 2018)

I decided just 6 days ago to order a Model 3, thinking it would be a good Christmas present for my wife and me. Imagine my surprise when I got a call 24 hours later saying delivery will the the 27th of this month! I thought there was this huge backlog at the factory I'm now rushing to find an electrician that can get a charging port installed before the 27th. Anyone else getting this quick turnaround?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Monte L Russell said:


> I decided just 6 days ago to order a Model 3, thinking it would be a good Christmas present for my wife and me. Imagine my surprise when I got a call 24 hours later saying delivery will the the 27th of this month! I thought there was this huge backlog at the factory I'm now rushing to find an electrician that can get a charging port installed before the 27th. Anyone else getting this quick turnaround?


What was your configuration?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Monte L Russell said:


> I decided just 6 days ago to order a Model 3, thinking it would be a good Christmas present for my wife and me. Imagine my surprise when I got a call 24 hours later saying delivery will the the 27th of this month! I thought there was this huge backlog at the factory I'm now rushing to find an electrician that can get a charging port installed before the 27th. Anyone else getting this quick turnaround?


It's all about your configuration as cars are made in batches. You can get very lucky (as you did) or potentially very unlucky.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Yes, for Model 3 RWD, those dates have been seen by many.

Don't freak out about getting a plug installed. You can always use 120V if you don't need to charge much, there's a number of Tesla Destination Chargers, and a bunch of J-1772 chargers around town. Definitely not as convenient as charging at home, but no need to rush and pay too much, get lower quality, or possibly ruin the surprise.

Congrats


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

FWIW: from order to to delivery about 24 days, awd lr P model delivered in FLA


----------



## Thorongil (Aug 31, 2018)

Order to delivery in less than a month for me, including a week and a half delay for them to fix a cracked glass roof.


----------



## Monte L Russell (Sep 17, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> What was your configuration?


I ordered the basic long range Model 3, in red with Autopilot.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Monte L Russell said:


> I ordered the basic long range Model 3, in red with Autopilot.


That's great! It sounds like your delivery is coming up in two days! Are you going to be picking it up at the St. University Louis Tesla center?
How exciting!


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

10 days for me and I just wanted it before year end to get the tax credit.


----------



## Jason Alexander (Sep 26, 2018)

I ordered a Tesla Model 3 for my son. Hope he'll like it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jason Alexander said:


> I ordered a Tesla Model 3 for my son. Hope he'll like it.


Hey, can you adopt me?


----------



## Pulpless (Sep 25, 2018)

Order to delivery was 5 days. Red, non P AWD, EAP, white interior


----------



## HDShooter (Oct 23, 2018)

Check to see if your local power company does rebates on charger installation. Our local power company gave us a $500 rebate and a lower charge rate between 8pm and 8am M-F, and weekends. The charger rebate allowed us to purchase the Tesla charger and we paid for the new circuit and labor.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Jason Alexander said:


> I ordered a Tesla Model 3 for my son. Hope he'll like it.


You're a great father.


----------

